# Hello and what about a Gaggia TE from 2001 for 200£



## Payson (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Guys:

I've been lurking here for a month or two getting info on grinders, when my boiler on the Silvia V3 packed in. I took it to a local machine service guy who says he would want about two thirds of the cost of a new one for a new boiler and pump. He offered me the single boiler Gaggia TE from 2001 that they use in the shop to make their coffee for 200£. It's a machine he has refurbed. My question to you guys is:

1) are these good machines for this price as a refurb (taking into account the hassle/cost of plumbing it in)

2) what is the ratio between faff and information available to refurb my Silvia myself?

thanks for any advice,

-Payson


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try this chap to fix your machine. If you are up to taking the boiler out and putting the new one back in, or he can do it for you a lot cheaper than your local guy

http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=283737


----------



## Payson (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks dfk41, seems like a good contact for just this problem


----------



## themark01 (Dec 3, 2014)

in ratio between there is not big difference.


----------

